# Lymphoma diagnosis -- do we go through with biopsy to determine cell type?



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Can you speak directly with the oncologist today? Might be better to have your questions answered directly rather than through a third party. This may seem like a stupid suggestion, but when you are in panic mode (I know I would be) make sure to take the time to write down every possible question you have beforehand. So sorry you are going through this and I very much hope the treatment is effective.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Absolutely- B= bad, T= terrible. And the management is totally different between the two, so finding out which type is critical. and edit: I scooted out after I posted this and realized I did not tell you how sorry I am this has bombed your world and that of your precious girl. I hope that it is B type and she responds well to chemo and has years left to spend with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Oscars dad has a good suggestion to try the oncologist directly. Maybe they could both biopsy and start treatment and then adjust the treatment if necessary. When my vet has a definite opinion, I usually go along with it.


----------



## oharatrl (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you... I'm going to do everything you all suggested. I've been reading about Meggie's journey and just crying and crying. I think I need to stop reading for awhile and just hug her.


----------



## Kenmar (Apr 28, 2018)

oharatrl said:


> Thank you... I'm going to do everything you all suggested. I've been reading about Meggie's journey and just crying and crying. I think I need to stop reading for awhile and just hug her.


I’m so sorry. It is a tough road but there is hope.
Our Buddy survived 5 years after treatment and passed from another cause altogether. Sending loads of positivity your way❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry about your girl's diagnosis. 
I would work closely with your Oncologist for her treatment.

This is an older thread but it contains some very good info that may be useful-









Cancer Diagnosis--What Should You Ask the Vet?


After we lost Barkley I did a lot of soul searching and wondered how we might face a cancer diagnosis with our future dogs. I wrote down a list of questions to keep handy and consult if we face this again. I believe it might be helpful to share these questions with the forum, just in case...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





You may want to ask the Oncologist about the possibility of any Clinical Trials or contact the Vet Schools in your State. They usually have the Clinical Trials listed on their website. 

Wishing you the best with your girl.


----------



## Katie2 (Apr 6, 2018)

My dog is currently undergoing treatment for lymphoma. I'm so sorry you're going through this. My dog's lymphoma was diagnosed due to a high lymphocyte count in blood work, couldn't find any lumps, so they did a fine needle aspirate of the lymph nodes in his neck to determine the type. I'm not sure if this would be easier/faster, but maybe it's an option to ask the oncologist about? 

My dog also happened to have a medical emergency (sudden bleeding from tumor at base of his tongue that hadn't been found before, and could be plasma cell tumor or related to lymphoma) before I was able to start him on treatment--he started on prednisone and l-asparaginase (which my oncologist said is more of a use in case of emergency drug) before starting on a chlorambucil/predisone regiment once he became stabilized a few days later. Which is just to say that sometimes you can start on something just to get some sort of treatment started before getting into a regular treatment plan. Just my anecdotal experience--I hope you can talk to the oncologist and get the right plan started. Sending you hope and strength!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If you look on this forum for my Cosmo’s Lymphoma story you’ll find some good news. His T-Cell lymphoma was completely in remission 2 years after it started. ❤


----------

